
Fibonacci series calculation performance boost using WebAssembly - indexerror
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-get-a-performance-boost-using-webassembly-8844ec6dd665
======
kafkaesq
Egads - these are the kinds of things you think up when you take a
"frameworks-first" approach to things, I guess.

(By which I don't mean anything snarky, or anti-framework. But rather more
simply: (1) Why the hell _would_ you do these kinds of computations in such an
environment? (2) There are much better ways of speeding up Fibonacci besides
memoization).

